

There’s a $10B Opportunity as Marketing Hits the Big Time - kafechew
http://web.croakun.com/10-billion-dollar-opportunity-as-marketing-startup 

======
kafechew
The new frontiers for CMOs in the coming years will be data science, machine
learning and behavioral insights, which then drives optimization and
personalization. This represents the largest opportunity ever seen for both
vendors and CMOs alike. All of which should set the stage for the first $10
billion-plus marketing tech company. [http://web.croakun.com/10-billion-
dollar-opportunity-as-mark...](http://web.croakun.com/10-billion-dollar-
opportunity-as-marketing-startup)

